# Spanish Flies, I hate them.



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
2 weeks in to our 4 months away and this is the first sunny day we have has. We are staying in Riaza just outside Madrid, a stunning site with truly helpful staff ( They are all family ) but........ the flies have found us. Can anyone recommend a god repellant other than a rolled up MMM. 
We are heading for Oliva, between Valencia and Allicante any fly alerts.
I realise this may sound a trifle strange but I really hate flies and last year they were so bad we left early and returned to the UK.
Any help, much appreciated
Thanks.
Tel


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Oliva should be ok, stay away from fresh water and dont sweat.
simples


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A lot of people swear by them (WINK WINK)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We were near Cardigan on Monday at Newport sands beach.

The weather was glorious warm sunshine.

The lifeguard and cafe building was very much closed up for the winter, despite many signs left up still giving the opening times!

Every room was full of large black flies, all over the windows, walls, ceilings and flying in great swarms.

One could barely see in for them on the inside of the windows.

It looked absolutely disgusting!

You might get home to find the same - they love the autumn sunshine!


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

OK pippin.
Don't rub it in, we have been in thick fleeces and golf umbrella, thick duvet of a night and muchas condensation, still......it can only get better.
Regards
Tel


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

No problems here on the costa Tel.

Just need a mossy plug-in overnite.


I'll be in Estapona next week, I'll report back.

Cater (Vilanova, tonite)


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

*Spanish flies*

I bought an "Insectocuter" (type used in butchers). Will dig up details if you need. Or just "Google" for info & supliers.
jackeen


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay,,,,,lots of garlic and red wine! The flying objects do not like the taste of the blood with that in it!
Spray stuff...I have found "Raid" to be the best. Have also bought "hanging baskets" with a little bit of honey mixed with water in it to keep wasps away. Found it works.


----------

